# FET April 2018



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everybody, 

I couldn’t find one yet so I’m starting this thread for FET cycling March/April.

I’m currently on buserolin for FET, our third round aftercteo successful ones, I’m so blessed. One more embryo left and together with DH we couldn’t leave it. So here we go again!!!

Here is to plenty of BFPs and lots of healthy pregnancies!!!


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Wlazlo, 
I'm going through my first frozen donor cycle having tried my own cycles with no success. I hope to have transfer in mid April which I'm nervous and hopeful for. It would be great to chat to others going through a cycle at the same time. 
xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi sands, I can see you have gone though a lot! Let’s hope this one is lucky for you! 

It’s my second frozen cycle, I got very blessed with two boys! This website was always my saving, it’s good to have people going though the same to talk to.

So what are you up to at the moment? I’m on buserolin and have my base line scan this coming Friday. Potential et 06/04.


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, yes, I've had a very trying journey so far, an have my fingers very much crossed for some luck in my frozen cycle. 
Sounds like life is busy for you with two little ones already, fingers crossed for this cycle. 
Currently  I'm pencilled in for the 11th Apr, which is exciting all though I'm very nervous, and hope everything goes well at each step. 
I'm currently on Buserelin as well. Have you had any side affects? I seem to be this time, which I've never had before. 
Would be great to chat.


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi ladies, I’m hoping to transfer in April also. Period due end of this month then a natural FET for me this time.
I’ve had a rough journey up to this point. Lost 3 babies, one late stage where I gave birth to my daughter xx After 3rd loss I was diagnosed with a blood condition and poor quality eggs. We moved to Donor eggs in 2016 in Spain, I miscarried in 2016 and again last year in April. No reason given for either loss.
Took the summer off to heal heart and body and was then diagnosed with a thyroid issue so have spent the past few months trying to sort that issue out.
We have 3 embryos left, B &2Cs so this time I’m transferring 2 on a natural FET. Waiting for protocol and period and then I’m back on the IVF rollercoaster again. This will be our last transfer as I can’t take any more losses.
This forum is a god send when going through this. Looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing this journey xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Sands, you know it’s actually quite scary how many side effects I have this time round. Terrible nightsweaths and proper meltdowns too. I’m normally very reasonable person but last few days it’s been terrible. How are you feeling?

Jen, welcome! That’s sounds like you as well have had a long sad journey! It breaks my heart reading your message I’m
So sorry you had to go though all of that! I will keep everything crossed for your final one!!!! Are you still doing it in Spain or UK? I’m pencilled in for the 6th just just a few days ahead of you. When is Your period due? Hope it’s not too long? Do you get any meds on a natural cycle?

Xxx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
I hope you are both well.
Welcome Jen, it so nice to ear from you. 
I'm glad it's not just me having side effects, funnily enough, I had an epic melt down at work today and my boss told me to have the rest of the day off as I wasn't needed. I've been on Buserelin five times before and never had any side effects, I have to say I'm sick of the night sweats and the loss of sleep (fingers crossed I have loss of sleep for a good reason soon). 
How are you both doing? I'm wishing the month away as a I just wanting to get going now. 
My parents have been great and my mum has invited me out for lunch tomorrow which will be nice. 
Sleep well, speak soon xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome ladies x 
Period due in 2 weeks wlazlo, it’s pretty regular so shouldn’t have too many problems.
I’m in Ireland so will head back to Spain. I’ll start my medication once I trigger ovulation so no nasty side effects for me yet thankfully. But there’s no dodging them once I start meds . 
I’m thinking around the 20th for transfer for me .
Do ye have dates yet ? Are ye travelling for transfer?


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sands, how was your lunch with your mum? Hope that made you feel better. I’ve been super hormonal, it’s crazy how much this time. 

Jen, I’m potentially booked for ET 6th of April, have mybasenline scam this Friday, then another one in two weeks. I’m UK based, so only half an hour travel to the clinic for me, so easy.

I’m trying to be proactive, just doing my online shopping. What apart from beetroot should I order to build the lining?


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind my joining in. I'm hoping to have an FET in April as well, pencilled in for the week of the 16th. I'm doing medicated because its just so much easier for to organise with work, I go back next week after 3 weeks off as I was pretty overwhelmed after a recent IVF cycle and CP, and don't want to take advantage with unplanned days away (I travel with work so an appointment can impact a whole week) Am planning 2 weeks off around treatment to minimise stress and travel etc.
I've not started meds yet but been told to take northeristone from the 20th and then start on Suprecur a little later. Whats Buserelin?

wlazlo - I looked into this before and was adviced iron rich foods like green veg and red meat as well as avoiding processed foods and sugars etc.

Can I ask you all about acupuncture? I've not tried it before and am keen to give it a go but understand there are specific times to have it? Can anyone offer any advice?

Heidi


----------



## amz86 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi ladies we are hoping for FET end of April this is our first so clueless ATM.
We where in Prague Gennet this time last year but was advised to have my embryos frozen as my lining looked in regular,so we ended the trip short and came back to uk to have a hystercopy  the following month to find I had diagnosed with complex atypical hyperplasia I was devastated 😥
I was then referred to dr farthing at Hammersmith hospital who said in this situation we would normaly advice for a hysterectomy but we can try you on medication to see if the cells disappear.
Thankfully 7 months on medication I had 2 clear biopsy and was given the heads up for FET.
But then another hurdle I gallstones problems and was in hospital almost 2 weeks then had surgery to have my gallbladder taken out now I'm
On the road to recovery I hope this cycle works and goes smoothly.
I'm currently on a probe cycle (mock) to touch wood we be in large end of April.
Sorry for my long post ladies


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Welcome Suzan good luck with the transfer. I done acupuncture for my 1st transfer it certainly helped with my head and relaxation. You should have 1 session and see how you feel.

For lining thickness Wzalo I’ve trief raspberry leaf tea, pomegranate juice, Brazil nuts and beetroot. 
I’ve also read on this site avhot water bottle on the stomach.
If you are into exercise it’s also good as it keeps the blood moving . I struggle with lining thickness so I’m an expert in this area 😊😊lol.
Well I’m irish and it’s St.Patricks day tomorrow so I’m going to have a few beers to celebrate before I start the next round .

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jen, thank you very much! I’m going to stock up on all of those tomorrow. Hope you are having a great day today celebrating St Patrick’s Day!!!

Hi Suzan, welcome! I’ve head fresh and a frozen cycle which were successful and both times I used Accupuncture and I swear by it. I did one session at the begging to help start everything and help with the down regulation, then one to help with the lining and then two sessions at the same day on the day of the transfer one befor and one after. Even if I didnt believe in any of it..the relaxation is fantastic for me, I always end up having a snooze. It worked both times so I’m doing it again!!!

Hi AMZ, welcome! Wow what a journey!!! It’s good to see you here! Good luck with your cycle!!!

ATM Base line scan done this Friday, ready to go. Started progonova today and stocking up on lining helping foods tomorrow, that is if I get out of the house in the snow and with a 3 year old who has chicken pox


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, welcome to Amz and Suzan - exciting times ahead for us all. 
Wlazlo - thank you, yes I did have a lovely lunch with my mum, as the week went on I became less emotional, I think this was due to my period arriving on Wednesday, fingers crossed that was all. Although I had a horrible headache from 5.15am on Friday, it kept trying to go to a migraine, thankfully I held it off all day. 
Suzan - I did acupuncture on all my IUI cycles and 1st IVF try, I agree it is great for relaxation, I can't vouch for how good it is for successful treatment. Worth a try though. 

ATM I'm still just taking Buserelin, I've got a blood test on Wednesday to see if my system is shut down. 
I seen yo be struggling with not eating sweet food and being good, anyone got any top tips? Also are we able to drink whilst taking the drugs? I'm not using my eggs. 
I hope every one is ok and having a chilled weekend. xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

And welcome, don’t worry by the time you transfer you’ll be an expert like the rest of us my dear x 
Wlazlo, hows the medication going ? Hope your little one is ok and you got to go shopping for the lining foods 😊 lol
Sands I’ve tried all approaches to transfers at this rate unfortunately.
This time I’m taking a relaxed approach, continuing to live life as normal as I can I think it will help with my head.

AFM have received protocol from Spain and consent forms so once AF arrives end of next week I’m on the countdown too. Receiving the protocol made it all the more real, I really have put IVF to the back of my mind for the past few months.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend I done St.Patrick and all the Irish ☘ proud xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jen, how exciting! So it’s happening now! Hope AF is here soon and you can start.

Sands, AMZ, Susan, how are you?

ATM incresing progonova to three times a day tommorrow, stullmon buseroling but only on 0.2ml and scan on froday to get go ahead for ET. Going way too fast!!!!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Great progress wlazlo, the remaining time will fly for you hopefully and it will all be over before you know it x 😉
Hope all you ladies are doing well x 
I’m hoping AF behaves this month and we get the ball rolling , I guess next week will tell the tale .


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I'm doing ok here, have started on Norethisterone and kick of suprecur next week, then its just a case of waiting for AF and I'll feel like everything has properly kicked off!

I'm booked in the week of the 16th April,which still feels ages away, but I know it will come quickly enough!


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi to everyone. I hope you are all well and progressing nicely. 

For me, I seem to be very emotional on this cycle and my anxiety seems to be rather elevated. I can’t work out if this is just me, being me or a mix of life pressures or the drugs?!! I hope it passes son, thats for sure. 

Hope to speak soon to you all. xx


----------



## amz86 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thankyou for the lovely welcome Ladies....I'm currently on cyclogest and take my last one of Monday then will wait for my period to come that week then I can start with my FET protocol,can't believe it be so soon...hope your all doing well.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi ladies,

May I join you? We have embarked on our first double donor cycle. We have three frosties which have all been chromosome tested because of our history, and will be getting the results by Tuesday next week. All being well, 9th April has been pencilled in for transfer 

Wishing us all the luck in the world xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Welcome rainbow mummy, hope everything goes well with the tests and then you will be 3 days behind me with the ET.

Sands, I’m super emotional and sometimes more crazy than anything. I really have to get myself back Toby. We didn’t tell a lot of people that we are going through with another cycle so I can’t even explain myself. At least it all seems to be going very very fast.

ATM scan tomorrow to check for lining and we will take it from there, potentially Friday next week my ET has been booked for


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ohh can I join too please! I've been posting on the March board but my transfer is also 6th April. We had one transfer last month with a pgs tested embryo but sadly had a chemical pregnancy. We have another pgs embryo to try this month and then 2 untested if that fails but really hoping this one works.


----------



## ellianna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi ladies

Can i please join you all.

I am scheduled to have a DEFET on 24 April. I am currently waiting for AF so i can take my Prostap injection. On the 4th of April i start my Estrogen tablets 6mg a day, with my lining scan on CD15 on the 17th of April. I start Progesterone injections on the 19th and transfer’s on the 24th. 

We have 3 frosties, all frozen on Day 5, and were 2 X B4AA and one collapsed blast, when frozen. We’re planning on transferring 2, so praying for a great thawing.

Wishing everyone the best this cycle.


----------



## ellianna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Jen,

I notice you mentioned you have a lining issue.  Unfortunately so do i  .

Was wondering what dosage of Estrogen tablets you're on for this cycle. 
I've been put on 3x2mgs that's 6mgs daily from CD1 until my lining scan on CD15. 

I've tried so many things in the past and non have helped. The only change we've made this cycle is i am not on BCP's. We're using my natural AF to start the cycle and then am to take Prostap on CD1. With previous cycles i've been on BCPs, and when i stopped the BCP's i never got AF, but we'd proceed with the cycle anyway, as my clinic says some women don't get AF after stopping the pill and it's normal. I was never comfortable with starting a cycle, without getting AF. So am very happy that this time around, i will get AF before starting.

I think i will try the hot water bottle and the Brazil Nuts though.

Baby dust to you


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Re lining issue, try fertility massage - this has been shown to really help. Naturally I have had a thin lining in the past, but abdominal massages and fertility reflexology have really helped xx


----------



## ellianna (Apr 19, 2011)

*RainbowMummy * Thanks for that tip, will try it.


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I'd like to join too please, I've been on the March board but I'm so far behind everyone else! 

I had my monitoring scan on Monday, they confirmed my lining was 13 and so was all set for ET. They have booked it for Tuesday (3rd April). 

A little bit about me -  i have a genetic condition which has a 50% chance of being passed on. We had a fresh cycle (ICSI with  PGD on the NHS and from this cycle we have 10 frosties and a little girl.

Wishing everyone well xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello ladies, so nice to see there is more of us, Katie, Rainboemummy, Eliana, Lucie, welcome!!!

Xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you wlazlo!
Wow Katie, 10 frosties!! 
Best of luck everyone for our cycles 😊


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello All!

So lovely to see so many ladies join!!

I've just finished my Norethistone so now am waiting for AF to kick off so that I can go for a baseline scan, feels like its really starting now thankfully!
I kicked off with Suprecur earlier this week too, but thankfully havent had too many problems with that in the past!
I've also got my first appointment for accupuncture on Monday, I've not done this before so fingers crossed it helps!

Works also going to be pretty crazy over the next few weeks! not sure if thats good because the time will pass quicker or bad for stress, but it is what it is,thankfully I've got 2 weeks off over the transfer period and as soon as its done I'm escaping down to cornwall and devon for a few days to decompress etc!! 

keeping my fingers crossed for us all!! x


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi ladies, how is everyone? My same sex partner & I are also heading for FET in April, all going well! We’ve had a bit of a bumpy road too, as we started the process in August 2016, but during stimms they discovered a uterine polyp in my partner’s lining, so we had 2x 5AA embryos frozen, & we were referred to the NHS for removal. March 2017 & the polyp was removed, so we were all set for FET in May 2017, but when attending baseline scans they found ANOTHER polyp! 🤬 So once again, we were referred back to NHS, & 2 weeks ago she had the polyp removed again, by a different consultant in a slightly different way, so we are hoping it won’t return!!!
So we start Norethisterone today, then Suprecur on Tuesday. Transfer is pencilled in for 23rd April (which is exciting as I turn 30 on the 24th!) We are just really hoping things go to plan this time round, and hope the same for all of you too! 😊


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Suzanna and Disney!
Suzanna I’m sure you’ll find the acupuncture really beneficial - so many studies to support it. I’ve been having fertility reflexology as it really helps with the process too - also very relaxing! 😌


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Disney, welcome! Fingers crossed this time round it’s successful for you guys!!!!


Suzanna, I love my Accupuncture and did it with both my rounds. Had an hour this morning before my scan and had a little nap there too I really enjoy it and believe it helps! Let’s hope your AF shows up soon.

ATM scan done and pencilled in for ET on the 6th in Friday. It’s our only frostie left so it’s going to be so stressful when they thaw it. Fingers crossed he makes it and it’s all good! Last buserolin tonight, I felt a bit emotional as it just flew by (which is good obviously)!!! Have a lovely Easter weekend girls, all my plans justgot cancelled as my little boy just got chicken pox, so I’m stuck at home when my husband is away for work too


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Rainbow 👋🏼 
Hi wlazlo, I hope your little boy gets better soon! Lots of TLC for him this weekend then. 😊


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Disney, it’s been a hard one, poor little thing!

How is everyone?


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey All

Wlazlo, how's your little one doing? 

I'm just waiting here?! How long after you stop Norethistone should AF kick in? Last time it seemed to only be a few days, but I've was taking it a little longer this time? I'm just desperate for everything to kick off!! Oh well I just I just need to get used to the waiting, it always seems to be the biggest part of the process!


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

When i stopped northisterone I stopped it was 3/4 days. The nurse told me it could be between 2-7 days and if it hadn't showed up by 7 days then to contact my clinic. x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

So who's having a transfer this week? I'll start a list going so we can keep track. I'm on Friday. Anyone else?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

This is the list I have going so far...

Rizzo100 - 2nd April
Katie Kitten - 3rd April
Lucieloos - 6th April
Wlazlo1983 - 6th April
Sands11 - 11th April
SuzannahAllen - 16th April
Jen01 - 20th April
DisneyJL - 23rd April


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Eeek I'm kicking it all off!!! Fx for us all xx

(Great idea for the list-thanks x)


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Eeek wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow! Let us know how you get on. How many frosties do you have? Are you transferring one?


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Katie, good luck tomorrow my dear! Exciting news!!!

Lucie we are next on Friday, eeekkkk it’s come so so fast this time round for me.

Suzannah, thank you for asking. First 48 hours was horrendous but he is on the keen now, much better. Also, I’ve not used that meds so notnsure when you should get af. I hope it’s soon though so you can kick start things!!!

Lucie, great idea with the list.

ATM first pessary tonight, off to grab it now ohhh the joys


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks ladies! 

Lucie-I have 10 frosties and we are going to be transferring 1. The embryologist said if it doesn'survive the thaw then they'll thaw another so we will have one to transfer.every nurse appointment we have had so far they have been so shocked at the number of embryos we have!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow that's an amazing number Katie I could only dream of that many! 

Wlazalo, how are you feeling about Friday? I'm so nervous of it not working or getting a chemical again.


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi ladies, can I join in?
Had my transfer this morning. Good luck for tomorrow Katie!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Rizzo, congrats on being pupo! I will add you to the list. How many did you have transferred?


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Rizzo! Congrats on the transfer and very best of luck for getting your BFP!
Katie that’s so exciting re tomorrow!!

Great idea setting up the list Lucie!
We’ll be getting the results of our CCS testing tomorrow - all being well we’ll be transferring one on 6th April. 

Oodles of baby dust to everyone!! xx


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Eeek thanks!
I had 2 transferred, 1 good blastocyst and 1 that looked like a day 4 embryo.
Last few days have been a bit anxiety-inducing! These embryos are from a freeze all cycle after I was hospitalised with OHSS at Christmas, so we’ve had to wait and see if they’d survive the thaw and then develop to blastocysts. Such a relief to have them back where they belong and not have to keep looking at my phone to see if the clinic has called with bad news!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

God I know that feeling! Constantly refreshing my emails to see if our chromosome test results are in yet!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Rizzo, that's great news. Do you have any other frosties left? Sorry for being nosy just love hearing everyone's stories.

Rainbow, eeek the wait for ccs is hard. How many did you have tested? Fingers crossed for good ones.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Lucie, we had 3 blasts tested X


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Rainbow, so stressful, the waiting is torturous! Hope you hear something tomorrow.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks! 😊 🤗


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Ah Rainbow hope you get some good news tomorrow!
We have 6 left in the freezer but know we are likely to lose a few of those because they were frozen on day 1. We have 3 of the 5 we thawed for this cycle still hanging on at the clinic. They were a bit behind the 2 we implanted but the clinic are going to see what they do over the next couple of days and see if we can re-freeze them as blasts.


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi please can I join?.... im having a fet at reprofit czech around 18th April.  I have 2 frozen embies. 1 from an unsuccessful icsi and 1 from successful fresh Picsi cycles. I'm 42 so feel like I'm running out of time and hoping one of these take....transferred singularly....


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Also hello lucieloos...we were cycling at the same time last time I remember...


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome Russo and Angel!

Russo big congratulations on being PUPO!!! Keeping everything crossed fonyou, xxx

Rainbow, any news yet? Did you hear from the yet?


Katie, how are you doing? Did you hear from the clinic yet? Thinking of you my dear! Here is for successful though and ET!!!!

Lucie, I’m a bit nervous tbh, it’s our last and only one so we will see. When we started the idea of him not thawing didn’t even cross my mind. Now I’m a bit nervous, we are very lucky having two little boys already so sometimes I feel like I’m too greedy wanting one more. But we couldn’t leave this one there or get rid of it. Sorry, to much rambling! How do you feel about Friday?

Everybody else, big hugs, xxx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Angel, lovely to see another familiar name here. Wishing you lots of luck for your fets.

Wlazlo, I'm very nervous. When we had our transfer last month it was with a pgs tested embryo and they said the chances of success were very high so I kind of got my hopes up then we had a chemical. I have one other pgs embryo left and then 2 other untested but I really want a sibling for my little girl. I feel like time is running out for us and I know I'm going to be devastated if it's negative again. I'm kind of excited for the transfer but just so scared of the results. I'm not sure I can deal with more disappointment.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.
We've had really ****ty news today - all 3 embryos have come back abnormal from the CCS testing - and that's with donors in their early 20's!
My husband and I are absolutely devastated. We've now paid for three IVF cycles and never got to transfer.
We're having a Skype call with the clinic tomorrow to discuss next steps. I have asked them for a free cycle by email - wish me luck!


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m currently doing a medicated FET with transfer hopefully next week. My last cycle was a successful natural cycle FET so I’m a bit unsure of protocol. I’m  just on oestrogen patches  right now as i need low dose due to a previous pulmonary embolism. How long will I stay on patches? The nurse just mentioned it will be until 12 weeks pregnant if I’m successful?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Rainbow, I'm so sorry to hear that, you must be devastated. I really surprised you got that result from a donor. Are you doing double donor or just donor eggs?

Minimac, welcome, yes you normally stay on estrogen until 12 weeks if you get bfp.


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm officially PUPO!!! All went well, the embryo thawed nicely, no idea what grade it is! OTD is in 16 days!! 

Rainbow- I'm so sorry to hear about your embryos! Hope your clinic give you a free cycle!

Welcome Rizzo and Angel! Congrats on being PUPO Rizzo and fx for your treatment Angel x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Katie, wow congratulations!! That is a long otd? Are you an early tested or will you stick to the official date?


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey Lucie; we went down the double donor route for optimum chance of success because of my age and husband’s high DNA fragmentation. We never thought for one minute this would be the outcome from using young donors with proven fertility. 

Feel like giving up today - just have to toughen up a bit and see what tomorrow’s meeting holds 

Congrats Katie on being PUPO 😊


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Rainbow, don't be hard on yourself let yourself feel down for a day or two and then start planning again. They should definitely offer you a free round if none of the embryos were viable. You WILL get there x


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you Lucie 😊🤗 X


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rainbow ohhhh noooo I’m so sorry to hear that, that’s terrible news! I’m like yourself can’t belice it’s abnormal with double donor. I hope the clinic will come up with something for you to continue that could me proven to be more successfull. For now be sad and upset, but don’t give up!!!! I will keep everything crossed for you it will happen soon! Good luck for you call with the clinic tomorrow!!!!


Lucie, I don’t know much about testing but it sounds like you have some good ones there. I really hope it will happen for you and your little girls will have sibling. I’m quite nervous too, the previous two cycles I’ve been so positive and for some reason now...I don’t know. Must get myself together!!!

Katie, congrats on being PUPO! Wow that’s a long wait!!! You will be testing after me if my transfer is on Friday! Good luck my dear!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for your lovely words wlazlo xx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah it is a crazy long wait but I won't be testing until then. I held out on my last cycle (Though was going a bit crazy towards the end) but dh doesn't want to test early, his view is that we have to test that day anyway so we may as well wait. I see his point so I will wait.


----------



## ellianna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Wow. it's been really busy here.

Welcome to all the new ladies .

*Rainbow* i am so sorry about that result, i really hope the clinic can give you a free cycle.

AFM, i finally started. Got AF late Sunday, took my Lucrin depot on Monday and i started 6mgs Estrofem today. My lining scan's scheduled for the 17th, and if all's good i start Gestone injections on the 19th. My transfer's on the 24th of April. I am praying , this is the one.

Baby dust to you all


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey ladies, the clinic has been incredibly supportive and apologetic today and have explained that this has never happened before. They have assured us they will fix this and that we won't have to pay another penny, so I'm really happy with the way they're dealing with our case. Hopefully we'll get an update later today re next steps xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rainbow, at least that’s some good news you had today! I know it’s still not nice and it probably hurts that you can’t progress with this cycle but hopefully soon it will be ok! Lots of love to you, xxx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey everyone! After my transfer yesterday they did a blood test to check my progesterone levels. The clinic called me this morning saying they are not where they want them to be (over 100) so they need to up my meds and could I come in and get them today!! So I'm currently on the train feeling deflated. This happened last time but I feel like I'm on more drugs this time! So now I will be on:
(Continuing)
Progynova 5x a day
Utrogesten 2 tablets 3x a day
Crinone gel 2x a day
Clexane injection 1x a day
Lentogest injection 3x a week
(From today):
Prontojest injection 4x a week (on the days not doing lentogest)
Cyclogest suppositories (not sure how often I'll be doing these yet)
Oh and the folic acid/pre pregnancy vitamins

They have booked me in for another blood test next Thursday to check it is up to where they want it. 

Rainbow- that's great that your clinic are being so supportive. I really am sorry you can't continue this cycle and really hope you can start again asap. Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

There’s a possibility we can still have a transfer next week if a suitable embryo is available for adoption. Because we were doing a double donor cycle anyway, we’re kind of emotionally detached from the biological beginnings of the embryo anyway - every cloud!... They’re coming back to us later with an update xx

Katie sorry to hear about your progesterone. Eating an avocado a day helps. Have a look online for other helpful hints. Good luck xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Katie, wow that's very unusual for them to put you in every progesterone supplement going! I'm doing cyclogest and prolutex injections. I wonder why they are using all the other ones too. 

Rainbow, so glad the clinic are sorting things for you. Makes it a little bit easier.


----------



## ellianna (Apr 19, 2011)

*Rainbow* - So glad the clinic's stepping up and coming through for you. Fingers crossed there's going to be a suitable embryo for you to transfer next week.

*Katie*, that's A LOT of progesterone support your clinic has you on. I wonder why they didn't just increase the dosage of the ones you're on. Hope they're able to get your numbers up. I am on Prontogest injections and cyclogest.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Rainbow, so sorry to hear that it must be beyond frustrating and heart breaking.

So excited that some of us have kicked off!! Makes it start to feel close for the rest of us!!

I got AF on Monday so go in for a baseline scan tomorrow am, not expecting any news as I’ve been here before with IUI and IVF, but hopefully then it wont be a long wait until transfer week!! (And then onto more waiting!) thankfully I’m keep busy at work so hopefully it goes quickly!

I also start accupuncture on Monday and am going again at the weekend, I’m keeping my fingers crossed this helps with stress and implantation etc!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Rainbow I didnt see you’re latest update before posting! I’m so pleased they’re stepping up for you! Absolutely the right thing for you to do!!


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Ellianna/Lucieloos-I was already on high doses of the other meds, no idea really, I'm just going with it and have everything crossed that my levels rise!

Rainbow-thanks, I shall have a Google!! 😊 fx for you a suitable embryo is available for you!! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks lovely ladies. So grateful to have the support here 💕


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning all,

Rainbow, I am sorry about the original embryos not being adequate, but am hopeful that you will still get to transfer as planned. We will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Congratulations to all who are PUPO, hope you’re all doing well.

I agree that it is exciting that a few of us have started having transfers/have dates - it makes it more real for us!

DP is on the last day of Norethisterone today, and started Suprecur Tuesday. I’m apprehensive about the first baseline scan as we have been here twice before, & both times they found a polyp in the lining so couldn’t transfer! It’s just a waiting game for AF now so that we can book a baseline scan & go from there (hopefully!)

I’m off to sleep now after my night shift, have a good day all. ☺


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disney, good luck with AF, hope it comes soon then you can book your scan. Keeping everything crossed for you this time!!!

Suzanna how did your scan go this morning?

Rainbow, any news yet?

ATM Clinic called and my booked for tomorrow at 12:45, I’ve booked my Accupuncture before and after too. It’s so sad but the first time we did ivf the group on here we called ourselves ‘orange nails and knickers brigade’ and we all wear orange for our transfer day, it’s meant to be fertility colour. So I’m just about to dig out my orange top, underwear and my nails area done! It worked both times so I’m sticking with it. It’s so sad I know but I am doing it!!!!

Hope everyone is well, xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Totally with you wlazlo - bring on the orange knickers!!

Just had a call from the clinic and they have decided to offer us a whole fresh cycle for free. They already started meds with the donor yesterday. They will do chromosome testing free of charge and we’re looking at going over for transfer around Wednesday 18th April. They have been very supportive and assured us we’re in safe hands xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Rainbow, that's great news and not long to wait either.

Wlazlo, good luck with your transfer today.

I'm now pupo. We had one hatching (almost fully hatched) pgs tested blast transferred this morning. Praying this one works. The dreaded wait starts!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Congrats Lucie! I’m sure it’ll work out perfectly for you 😊


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Wlazlo! 

That’s amazing news Rainbow; it’s nice that the clinic are being so supportive.

Congratulations Lucie!! Keeping our fingers crossed it’s an ultra sticky one! 🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations on being PUPO Lucie! Here is to happy news soon!!! 

I’m joking you in the wait too, our frostie thawed well and plumped up too! Officially a PUPO too


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

So many PUPO’s!! 😁

Quick question re Progynova and lining. So I had a scan yesterday and my lining was only 6.5mm and I was on day 15 of my cycle. My UK doctor suggested I up the Progynova to 4 tablets a day, so 8mg instead of the 6mg I’ve been taking the last couple of days (was on 4mg for approx 10 days before that). My Spanish clinic has suggested I stay on the 6mg. Any of you ladies been in this situation and upping the Progynova helped your lining? Spanish clinic has closed down for the weekend now so not sure what to do 😬


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

So pleased your last frostie survived the thaw wlazlo 😊 xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rainbow, I have not been in a situation like that so I’m not sure I will be able to help. I had to u my
Progonova last time round when I had BFP and kept bleeding badly for weeks, I had numerous scans and they could tell it was the lining that the bleed was coming from . So they upped my progonova and I stayed on it until 12 weeks. Not sure if that’s any help.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

congrats on being Pupo Wlazlo and lucie!

Rainbow thats great news!! I'm glad they're looking after you so well!! I dont know too much about prognova unfortunately though so cant advise?!

My baseline scan went well, althought the dates are now looking to be a little later than I originally though, I go for a second scan friday which will be cd 11 and they're expecting transfer to be a week after that (the ! I've moved my time off work out a bit otherwise I'd be having a full week off when the treatments only on the friday, and I dont have enough holiday days to waste!

I had a bit of a melt down today at work, it was my year end review and the guy mentioned how I my performance could be a little bit up and down and I just burst into tears trying to explain about how horrible fertility treatment can be! (I hadnt really told anyone at work about it!)
thank fully he was very understanding, but I'm little gutted that its affected things at work and mortified that I completely lost it like that, even though I guess its not too much of a surprise. this whole process really takes its toll on us doesnt it


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

So glad they are being supportive Rainbow.

  Suzannahallen I’m sorry you’ve had a bit of a rubbish day. I can’t even begin to tell you how many meltdowns I’ve had at work! (I’m a midwife) I think it’s good to talk about it, infertility affects so many couplesI don’t think it can be a bad thing for people to have some understanding of what ivf actually means.

As for me, I have no idea what’s going on now 🙁 I’m 4dp5dt today. Have had cramping and  twingey feelings for the last few days and today had this sharp flicking feeling just below my belly button! No idea what that was. But I’m worried because this is a natural cycle and now I’m spotting, just like i normally do before my period arrives.
I’m not on progesterone so either something is happening in there or my period is going to come early 😥
Am on constant knicker watch!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Rizzo100- I'll keep my fingers crossed that there's something special happening!!


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey all

Quite new to all this.....going it alone and have been under a fertility clinic for the last year. started about 9 months ago with 1st cycle of IUI with donor sperm which failed.
Last cycle of IUI abandoned as no follicles growing at all - bloods done and AMH worse than previous so told yesterday that only options available to be at present would be donor egg and sperm - but only 20-25% chance of success OR donor embryo - which, I confess I don't know much about but assume that this is the frozen embryos that have been donated by families after they have completed their families - which the clinic said has a 60-65% success rate - I need to get my BMI down a little and get some counselling and then once I make a decision to go for it, wait for an embryo to became available - anyone have any experience with this at all and can offer any advice, Doing this all alone, my family think I am crazy to keep going and don't understand why I just don't accept that I cant do it myself and give up!!! 

Like most people on here...I physically cannot give up - I need to have a child of my own. 

Support and advice on here would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks, xxx


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Congratulations Wlazlo!!

Sorry Rainbow, we don’t have any experience with Progynova, so can’t offer any advice.

Susanne, a meltdown is needed every once in a while, get it out of the system!! People don’t realise that going through this is not just stressful, but hormones are all over the place making it 10 times worse.

Rizzo, I’m really hoping that the twinges are due to your little embryo getting comfortable ready for the next 9 months. 🤞🏼🤞🏼 & I don’t know how you manage being a midwife with pregnant people & babies around you all the time!

Berry, I don’t have any experience of using donor eggs/embryos, but if it’s what you want then I think you should do it. ☺


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Suzannah** Sorry! My phone autocorrected you to one of my bosses! 😂🙈


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Suzanna I’m so sorry about your bad day at work. It’s impossible to completely compartmentalise IVF into a little box that only gets a look-in in the evenings. You’re bound to have an overlap like we all are; maybe it’s not a bad thing your boss knows now as he can cut some slack.

Berry, welcome to our group. Good on for you having strength and determination to carry on - women are such a force to be reckoned with! I’m part of a group on here called Double Donor Gals or something - fantastic girls like this group who will be able to support you through this ❤

Rizzo they could be really promising signs!! I’ll keep everything crossed for you 😊

Hope everyone is doing ok - currently 4am and I’m wide awake - these meds have a lot to answer for! xx


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone 
Can I join please? I will be having my transfer in May but starting my drugs on Monday so will be across two boards. A bit of background i’m 36 and have male factor so we’re actually using a donor which my husband is ok with or if not you wouldn’t know! This is our second and last fet of this cycle (we have one more nhs left) our first natural ended in a mmc at 10 weeks last April then our first natural fet was a negative in February. So this time it’s a medicated cycle. I had my drugs appointment yesterday and was surprised how long it all takes, much longer than my fresh cycle.
So for me this weekend will consist of a few drinks and lots of nice food before healthy eating and no alcohol begins! Hope you all have a great weekend.
I’m going to read back on the thread now and I’m looking forward to getting to know you all and wish you all lots of luck for this journey. Xx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Rainbow-I am on progynova. I started on (and Condtinue to be on) 10mgs of it. So 5 tablets every day -2 vaginally and 3 orally. My lining at my monitoring scan was 13mm so I responded really well to it. Also that is fantastic news your clinic are doing everything they can for you! 

Disney-hope AF turns up soon!!

Lucie/Wlazlo-congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww is good for you! I'm 4 days in and staring to go a bit crazy!! 

Suzannah-glad your scan went well although the dates have moved a bit. Sorry you had a meltdown at work but it's lovely they were understanding about it all. 

Rizzo-on a day behind you and had similar cramping/twinges for the last couple of days too. I am on a he'll of a lot of progesterone though so who knows!! Fx crossed for you that it's just snuggling in and getting comfy and that AF doesn't show.

Berry - Hello, I'm afraid I've not been through anything like that so can't offer any advice I'm afraid. Sorry you family aren't being more supportive.

Welcome Beth! 

I nearly fell asleep at work yesterday! I was so dizzy and couldn't focus on the computer screen, it took everything I had to not succumb to the sleep! My lg and dh have come down with something so I'm freaking out slightly as the info my clinic gave me said "keep Well, stay away from people with colds etc" but I can't stay away from my family! Fx I don't get it! Told dh I wanted to test as I just want to know...dh laughed at me (in a nice way) and said it was way to early...so I just have to suck it up...under 2 weeks to go now!

Hello to everyone else, hope your doing ok x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Just wondering does anyone have their estrogen level monitored at transfer? Was wondering how important it is at this stage?


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Katie, I hope you don’t get any colds. I made my husband make me hot milk with honey and garlic last night, so I would t het my boys cold. It sounds terrible but I got to like it

Hello Berry, I’m afraid I’m not much help as I never did donor. Maybe look on other threads like Rainbow sai.

Beth, welcome! Enjoy your weekend before the craziness begins


Lucie, mo estrogen monitoring for me. How are you doing?

Rizzo, I only had my et yesterday but already reading too much into my
Body. I keep thinking I can feel sth and it’s making me nervous but trying to stay busy, hopefully the 2ww will go super fast. Good luck my dear!!!


Disney, how are you?

Suzanna, it sounds like a pants day but hopefully today is better! We are here to listen and you are right nobody else understands the ivf journey unless they have been though it themselves.

I’m sorry if I have missed anybody! Have a great weekend, xxx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Wlazlo! The weird thing was that I felt completely normal afterwards (like within 30min!!!), back to my usual bubbly self! Hormones and this overall process have got a lot to answer for!!!

Lucieloos, I've never had either estrogen or progesterone levels monitored, but I think they assess the estrogen in your system based on how your lining is developing? Mines always been ok, so its never been an issue, but if it doesnt thicken up,maybe they're increase doseages?

Katiekitten, Its so painful trying to hold off from testing, last time I was religious about it and only tested the day before OTD, this time I've told the clinic I'm ignoring hpts and just going straight for a blood test because you hear so many stories and its just too stressfull!

Welcome to the gang Beth! this is my last weekend of freedom too(and a friends 40th) so will also be having a drink or two!

Rainbowmummy,are you taking estrogen now?My nurse said it can cause restless nights so not to take it too late in the day? (hard when you're taking it 4 times!!)

Disney JL- Dont worry! my name is actually Heidi-but that was already taken so I went with my middle name! any variation works for me!!

Hi Berry, I dont have any expereince of double donors, but I'm also going it alone, and it can be tough having no one to bounce the decisions off!! I'd definitely recommend looking for a board on double donors and you'll find some amazing women who'll have gone through exactly what you're facing and can offer advice and shoulders to cry/vent on!

AFM, I had my second round of Acupuncture this morning and I'm quite enjoying it, if nothing helps its certainly relaxing!! Next scan is friday 13th and hopefully I'll be triggering ovulation then (am doing a medicated cycle!)

Apologies if I've missed anyone!!!
Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome to the group Beth!

Suzanna thanks for the tip re the estrogen / Progynova - I’ll try to take earlier in the evening and see if that helps...
I’ve also got a friend’s 40th this evening - definitely going to have a few drinks but not go overboard 😁

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Suzannah-i didnt test until OTD last time and i wont do it until then again ..... but I hate waiting and just want to know...i want it to be OTD now!!  

Wlazlo-warm milk and honey is nice, not sure about adding garlic though! I had an incident with adding garlic by accident to a sandwich and it was vile! Not sure I could willingly put it in something where it doesn't normally go   I think it's highly likely I'm going to get what they have! My lg likes to be as close as possible to me and pulls my face onto hers when she is ill so I get covered in her germs!! 

Lucie-i didn't have any monitoring of it at transfer - they measured my lining on day 1 and started on progynova and cetrotide injections, I came back on day 12 for a monitoring scan where they checked how my lining was and then booked me in for ET. ET was 6 days after I started progesterone. At ET they did an ultrasound scan to check my bladder was full but that was it. The nurse I saw after my monitoring scan I think said not to worry about my lining-i think it is something to do with the oestrogen builds up the lining and then the progesterone maintains it.

Rainbow-have a lovely time tonight! 

xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Wlazlo, congrats on pupo I'm feeling ok thanks, a little tired but nothing too much at the moment. How about you? Are you an early tester or will you be waiting until otd?

Katie, thanks lovely that's pretty much what my clinic do for fet too but I'm just panicking and want to get everything right this time. 

This is my updated list for transfers. If I've got anyone wrong or you want to be added then just post up and let me know. Looks like sands11 up next?

Rizzo100 - 2nd April
Katie Kitten - 3rd April
Lucieloos - 6th April
Wlazlo1983 - 6th April
Sands11 - 11th April
SuzannahAllen - 16th April
AngelJ - 18th April
Jen01 - 20th April
DisneyJL - 23rd April
Ellianna - 24th April


----------



## milliekinillie (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi girls, me and my same sex partner are currently waiting it out for our FET.... hopefully our very last one.... maybe sept/oct time..... i popped on here this evening to have a read (im already getting itchy feet) and got caught up with all of ur journeys!! I have my fingers n toes crossed for each of u.....especially for u disney!! We have three fabulous children from ivf.... hopefully well be blessed with no.4 to finish our fertility journey.  All the tears and heart ache are so worth it when it finally happens. Much love to all u ladies xxx


----------



## ellianna (Apr 19, 2011)

*Rainbow* - Re the Progynova, do you have any reservations about increasing from 6mg to 8mg? If not you could possibly increase to the recommended 8mg. My thinking is that if you've already been on 6mg for 15 days, and it hasn't really increased your lining maybe your dosage isn't high enough for the rate at which your body absorbs it. If it were ME, with that experience, i'd UP the dosage. How are you taking the 6mg? Are you taking all of them orally? I've heard of many women who's linings stalled at 5mm to 6mm and their FS asked them to take one on the pills vaginally, and it made a HUGE difference in only a few days to their lining. I've had lining issues with my last 2 FETs, and for this FET, i asked my FS if i could take some of the pills vaginally. I am hoping it'll made a difference. They say that when taken orally, the pills are metabolised by the liver and by the time they get to where they're supposed to go the dosage is smaller. But vaginally means the pills are better absorbed by the body, and go directly where they're needed. Thats's something you can look into and discuss with your FS of course. I'll let you know if it's made any difference to my lining, unfortunately my lining scan's only on the 17th on Day 15, and that may be too late for the information you need.

*Berry* The decision to use donor eggs is a long process and it's not so easy for some women to accept. I can tell you from my personal experience and of course this is in no way saying that this is my advice to you, as we're all very different in what we're happy with. We're currently doing an FET with a double donation. After many years of trying with my OE, and going through many BFNs and a very painful miscarriage, i had to accept the fact that at 42, my eggs where not going to give me my baby. I had low low AMH and was lucky to get 2 eggs at ER. It wasn't easy but i finally moved to DE. Once i made that decision, i truly wished i'd made it sooner and not wasted so much time and money on my eggs that where just not viable. I must say though, that coming to that decision IS NOT easy. But once i did, it was the most natural thing for me. I really hope you get all the support you need in coming to a decision on where to go from here. Maybe also go to the DE forums and read about the experiences of the ladies there, and see how you relate.

*Lucieloos * Thank yo for the roll call.

*Lucie/Wlazlo*- Congrats on being PUPO


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

I’m 5dp5dt today and after a few waves of nausea and a super sharp pain that made me actually shout out loud earlier, I decided to pee on a frer this evening. Fully expected the usual stark white with 1 single line and was AMAZED to see 2 lines!!! A bit faint but definitely there 🤭
Very very cautiously happy!


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh wow Rizzo that's amazing news! Congratulations our first bfp. Did you have any other symptoms before today?


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Eek Thank you I can’t even bring myself to type bfp! It doesn’t seem real at all. Scared to let myself believe. It’s still so early.
Had a few symptoms-lots of cramping/twingey/stabby pain. Had them every day since transfer. Boobs are a bit sore but no more than they’d normally be a few days before AF. It Is quite nice knowing that everything I’m feeling is me and nothing to do with drugs! Have not missed those suppositories at all!!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Rizzo woohoo!! Fab news girl! 😁

Thanks so much Ellianna re the Progynova advice. I guess it’s only because the Spanish doctor said to stick to 6mg (they emailed me Saturday morning) that I’m reluctant to follow my English doctor with the 8mg. I’ve started to eat lots of blood nourishing food and am having an abdominal massage on Monday to hopefully help the lining - it got to over 9mm last time so I’m hopeful. I’ve decided if by my next scan on Wednesday it’s still not thick enough I’ll up to 8mg for the final week before transfer and will certainly enquire about vaginal method rather than just oral. Thanks for the tip 😊 X


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

How is everyone doing?

Wlazlo, any symptoms?

I've been having mild cramps and pinches on and off and really tired but so hard to know if it's just the progesterone


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you all for your advice xx


----------



## ellianna (Apr 19, 2011)

*Rizzo* - Wow that's great news. Hope those lines are getting darker !!!


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Fantastic news Rizzo


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Katie, how are you getting on?


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rizzo, amazing news!!! Woo hoo!!!! When rare you testing again?

Lucie, I’m good. Just a few twinges, a bit of a pain on the left side the overture area but not much apart from that. And to answer your early question...I think I will still to OTD. It’s Tuesday next week so hopefully the time will fly by!!! How’s bout you?

Katie, how are you?

Rainbow when you is next scan?

Hope everybody else is well, xxx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Wlazlo, I will test early probably later on this week. It's so hard to tell one way or another isn't it.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey wlazlo, next scan is Wednesday. Fingers crossed my lining will be thickening up nicely  xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rainbow, not long. Stock up on pomegranate juice, beetroot and Brazil nuts too good luck!!!

Lucie, it’s so hard. I keep trying to remember my previous times what was happening and how I felt and what I felt and keep competing and hoping, really hoping that everything I keep feeling is goood news!!!! Aaarrtgghhhh I hat that bit! And I hate the taste of Brazil nuts by now!!!!


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

On a good note my dh is away and I have tropic pamper box from my friend so have been treating myself to nice things this evening I feel like I’m glowing hahahah


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

I’ve discovered a juice drink today containing beetroot juice, berries, oranges and kale. Doesn’t taste too bad and I bet it’s good for the old blood flow and lining


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello ! May I join you? This is our last try with our 3 remaining frozen, day 5 embryos.. I am soon to be 44 and we are very lucky to already have our DD, so after 3 rounds of IVF this is our last rodeo for sure!! Dr thought we should try a natural modified FET (trigger shot+progesterone) since I am very regular etc.... It´s quite refreshing not to have to take too much medication  AF arrived yesterday and I am scheduled for first U/S on the 18th to monitor ovulation... I am quite excited but very cautious.. and super scared that I will have another blighted ovum.. we are transferring all 3, which is also super scary but given our track record the most likely outcome will be BFN - my eggs are just not cooperating !!!

Congratulations to the BFP !!!! 

... and lots of baby dust to all during the 2ww )

who is transferring at the end of the month? I think ours will be around 27th April... not sure about the timing on a natural FET..

x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Wlazlo, it is very hard. My cramping and tiredness all seem to have gone today and I feel fine and completely symptomless. I know it's early but just don't feel too hopeful about this one.

Rainbow, that juice sounds quite nice actually! Fingers crossed it plumps up the lining nicely.

Barcelona, welcome! I did a natural fet last month. It was definitely nice to not have to take so many meds. Here is the list of everyone's transfers so far.

FF Fet

Rizzo100 - 2nd April - BFP!
Katie Kitten - 3rd April
Lucieloos - 6th April
Wlazlo1983 - 6th April
Sands11 - 11th April
SuzannahAllen - 16th April
AngelJ - 18th April
Jen01 - 20th April
DisneyJL - 23rd April
Ellianna - 24th April
Mummybarcelona - 27th April


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, I seem to have no symptoms anymore! I was having twinges/cramps by they stopped a couple of days ago. I have still have 10 days to wait but I'm not convinced! Got to go back to our clinic on Thursday for a blood test to check the extra progesterone has increased my numbers! 

My lg was really poorly over the weekend hence me being a bit quiet and I find out a week today what school she will be starting at in September so I have that to scare me as well! 

I just did a calculation of if we are successful and going on from our last cycle, if I have to continue all the meds I'm on to 12 weeks and do the blood tests and 2 scans .... it comes in at pretty much the same cost as the treatment itself!! It is crazy expensive, I wish they would give some kind of idea of total cost rather than just up to ET! Though guess it is hard given how different everyone's protocols are!

Welcome Barcelona 

Hello to everyone else? How are you all getting on? xx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Katie, I feel the same been having some mild cramping and pinching the last couple of days and also pretty tired but I've woken up this morning and feels like all that has gone. I'm only 3dpt but still. It is all so expensive I'm praying we get lucky soon as the credit card is taking a big hit at the moment. Hope your little girl is ok and now good luck with the school!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Mummy Barcelona!
Doctor called earlier to say donor hasn’t developed as many eggs as they’d have hoped for us to have as many embryos as possible. At best we’d only have 1 or 2 and they’d like us to have 3 or 4 healthy ones for optimum chances of success. So they’ll stimulate a new donor which means things are delayed for approx a month. Bit frustrating but I’m pleased they have our best interests at heart by choosing someone else who’ll offer us more healthy embryos xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rainbow, that’s good news I suppose! A month is nothing comparing to positive outcome that they want for you.

Lucie and Katie, my symptoms seems to be gone too. All gone, nothing...so weird and annoying. Katie hope your little one is doing better!

Hi Barcelona, good luck my dear, xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks wlazlo. Rollercoaster doesn’t even come close! 🤪 xx


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning all,

I did type out a reply on Sunday, but I must not have hit send. 🤦🏻‍♀️

Congratulations Rizzo, exciting that the testing has started! Hopefully we will see more BFPs soon!

Hi Millie, thanks for the good luck! It’s our first time, so it’s all new to us. (Although we have been at this stage twice before, but then during lining scans they discovered the polyps!) Hoping the same thing doesn’t happen again this time!!! Just waiting for her AF to arrive now so that we can arrange a scan.

Sorry your treatment is delayed Rainbow, but like you said, at least the clinic are doing all they can to give you optimum chance. It will be worth the wait in the end!!

Hi to everyone else! 👋🏼


----------



## Mssaz85 (Apr 8, 2018)

Morning ladies. This is my first time posting here, or to any forum.. hope it’s okay to do so and join you all...
I’m currently Day 7pt with a 5day blastocyst. Due to get bloods done on Thursday. This is our last embryo and so nervous about it failing. I’ve had positive results all other 3 times once resulting in my little boy. Been having some cramps in my lower back and so tired! But done a hpt this morning and it’s negative. Do you think these results can change? Surely if I’m not due for bloods till thurs. guess I’m just looking for some support! Doesn’t matter how many times you go through this it never gets any easier! Thanks ladies Sarah x


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks ladies, my lg is much better and back at preschool! I'm having some very odd and vivid dreams but I'm presuming that is just the meds. It's crazy how hyper aware of every little thing I have become! 

Welcome Mssaz, I'm 7dp5dt too! Sorry to hear you didn't get anything on the hpt. I'm sure I read somewhere that in general HCG levels are high enough around 9dp5dt so don't give up hope. Fingers crossed for Thursday for you. My OTD isn't until the following Thursday but I have a blood test on Thursday to check my progesterone levels have increased.

Disney-hope AF turns up soon for you so you can get the ball rolling!!

Rainbow- I'm sorry your treatment has been delayed but that is great your clinic want to give you the best chance and are looking out for you. Got everything crossed for you.

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Mssaz85 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. Yea I’ve read that too so hoping that’s what will happen for me on Thursday!! I get bloods to test hcg levels then. The 2ww is just so horrible!!! How come you need to wait another week? Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Mssaz! Congrats on being PUPO - hope you get to complete your family with this little bean on board 😊 xx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Mssaz-my clinic like to torture all its patients that get to ET and make us wait until 16dpt!!! They did a blood test at ET to check my progesterone levels and they weren't as high as they wanted so I've been put on even more and they want to check it is high enough on Thursday. I'm seriously hoping it is as I'm not sure how much more I can take!!


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Blimey, this board has been busy, it's great to see. 
Sorry for being so quiet, but oddly I'm not sure where the time has gone!! I don't normally say that. 
As much as it feels like it's gone quickly, I've also found it to of gone very slowly, but finally I am at transfer day. I'm feeling nervous and hopeful for today, I'm going on my own which I'm pleased and sad with, fingers crossed I don't get bad news, I'm sure I won't, but as I've never got to transfer day in my last two IVF rounds, fingers crossed for positive news with double donor.
Sorry I'll stop my rambling now, speak later.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Best of luck sands!! I’m several IVF rounds down with never a transfer too - so excited for you that this is THE day!! Hope all goes well; stay calm and positive xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sands, good luck for the big day! I hope it’s all going well my dear!!!  Lots of love, xxx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Good luck for today Sands! x


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

good luck Sands!! No transfer sucks... has a couple of those too ..

Congratulations RiZZO!!

Congrats to the PUPOs!!! the 2ww is the worse... last time I couldn´t help myself and started testing early to see if trigger showed up as a positive... Mssaz85 keep hoping you never know xxx

AF came and went, and since I am not taking any meds i´m just waiting for first scan on the 18th.. it´s a bit weird not doing anything! 

xxx


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Hope everything went well today sands. 
I’m struggling to keep up with everyone! Wishing you all lots of luck.
I’m 10dp5dt today and feeling super sick. I got a positive on a clear blue digital a few days ago at 7dpt! It still doesn’t feel real and I’m trying not to get too excited until Monday which is official test day 😬😬


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm going to join you Rizzo. Poas today at 5dp5dt after a good few days of af type cramps and pinching and got a good clear positive! I'm not getting my hopes up too much after the chemical last month but at least it's a start. If things are still looking promising on the weekend I will have a beta on Monday.

Sands, good luck for transfer, hope it all went ok.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Rizzo100 - 2nd April -  
Katie Kitten - 3rd April 
Lucieloos - 6th April -  
Wlazlo1983 - 6th April
Sands11 - 11th April
SuzannahAllen - 16th April
AngelJ - 18th April
Jen01 - 20th April
DisneyJL - 23rd April
Ellianna - 24th April
Mummybarcelona - 27th April


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Have everything crossed for you Lucie and Rizzo! 💚


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lucie, my et buddy! Amazing news, congratulations!!! I will keep everything crossed for you my dear, xxx

I’m having terrible af cramping and it really feels like af is just about to start. I’m so scared. I had a real man at the 2ww board today and just to my dh when he got back home. I’m still too scared to test, OTD is Tuesday which seems ages away

Sands, how did it go?


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Wlazlo, I always take af type cramping as a really good sign. That's what I've been having so I kind of had an inkling it might be positive.

Rainbow, thanks lovely, really hope this one is a sticky one.


----------



## RIZZO100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Woohoo! Congratulations lucieloos!!


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations Lucieloos! Fantastic news!

Mssaz-good luck for tomorrow!!

Sands-how did the transfer go?

I've still got no symptoms other than a bloated bruised tummy but that is from the meds. I feel like it hasn't worked..though dh said that I was the same last time. Just a week to hold out now until OTD! I'm still getting serious side effects from the Utrogestne that I'm taking. I feel completely out of it and dizzy and it is a big struggle to keep my eyes open! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you everyone for your wishes of good luck. I'm pleased to say all went very well, they transferred the best one, and I now have a couple of scan pictures of the embryo in me. I thankfully still have one embryo in the freezer.

Are there certain foods I should eat/avoid for implantation?  A friend who's been through IVF said to eat lots of tomatoes and have tepid showers. Has anyone got any other top tips?

How is everyone doing?

Baby dust to us all xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Congrats on being PUPO Sands!
I’ve heard to avoid hot baths. Lots of women have said to eat pineapple core - can’t say I’ve tried it myself! X


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sands, I’ve been thinking of you! Congratulations on being PUPO!!! My acupuncturist said not hot baths, pineapple juice or slice of pineapple a day, Brazil nuts and lots of water. That’s what I’ve been doing last two times!!!

So, I’m still cramping and my husband took me out to the cinema today for a day date to keep me occupied, I’ve had hot dog and an ice cream and chocolate covered nuts. I’m actually feeling quite scared that this cycle
Might not work. Ohhh this is so stressful!!!

Hope everybody else is well ladies, xxx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like you had a nice day out wlazlo. That's a nice thing to do.

Sands-I heard about not having hot bath and lots of water. 

Had my progesterone blood test at my clinic this morning. It was the most painful blood test I have ever had and I couldn't lift my arm for well over an hour after as it hurt so much. I have just had a call from my clinic with the results (I wasn't expecting them so quickly!). My progesterone levels have really increased so I have to continue taking everything until OTD. I'm so relieved, I just don't think I could take it if I had to up it even more!! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

That’s great news Katie, shame about the pain. Sounds promising!!! Xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Great news about your progesterone levels Katie! Sorry to hear about the test being so painful; nurses’ abilities vary massively in my experience! 

Glad you’ve had a good day out wlazlo. I’ve been on a shopping trip with my daughter which my husband joined us on, followed by dinner out. Was a good way to spend the day


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I've been so quiet, had a busy week in work and been shattered in the evening!
lovely to catch up on all your news
So excited forLucieloos and Rizzo on your BFP's!! lets hope there's many moreto come this month!
Also exciting for Sands and the others who are now PUPO! now its the final (and hardest) part of the waiting game!

Sorry things are delayed for you Rainbow, but you're right, its better to wait until there are better results for you, no matter how frustrating the delays!

Scan for me tomorrow to check lining and then hopefully on the count down for ET (Fingers crossed next friday!)
I had booked 2 weeks off but a few things have come up in work so I'm going to delay it and just take a few days instead, hopefully being busy in work will make the time pass quickly and it allows be to keep hold of a few days for later in the year!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Positive scan for me this morning, my lining is looking good! Taking trigger shot tonight and then booked in next friday for ET! So glad I've had the date confirmed and now I just have to get through the week, but it's going to be another busy one so that should help!.


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Suzanna, that’s great news!!! Staying busy is definitely helping!!! I will be thinking of you next Friday!!! Xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

So exciting Suzanna! 😁😁


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Congratulations Sands on being PUPO!

& how exciting Suzannah, hope the week flies by for you!

DP’s AF finally arrived early this morning, hooray!! 🎉 So we’re booked in Monday for a lining scan now, fingers crossed there’s no polyps!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disney, good luck you must be so worried about the scan. But hopefully theirs time luck!!! Good luck my dear, xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

I tested early ladies and it’s a BFN. I’m so sad


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh Wlazlo, I'm so sorry! 
When is your OTD? Are you sure it's not too soon to get a trusted result?


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Suzanna, it’s on Tuesday. There was not even a faint line, so of course I have a tiny hope but very very tiny. I think it will be a no for me this time


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I bloody hate hpt's, they have the power to make or break our hearts and it so horrible.
(I know technically its not their fault, but still, they've become the object of my frustration!!)

sending you lots of hugs, You do hear stories of results going positive at the last minute, so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed thats what happens for you


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh no wlazlo, I’m so sorry 😢
I really really hope it’s a late implanter and there’s still hope for your BFP. Keep the faith xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you ladies, xxx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

So sorry wlazlo


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Really sorry Wlazlo, I having every crossed for you that it changes come OTD. How many for are you now?

Good luck Disney for the scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well.

Glad your scan went well Suzannah,fx the week flies by for you!

I have caught my dh and lg's bug and have been completely wiped out by it! I'm hoping it won't have any effect!! I'm on the home straight now, just 4 days to go!! I'm 12dp5dt today!! Does anyone know if you can take paracetamol during the 2ww? 

 hi to everyone else xx


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

So sorry Wlazlo, but as everyone said, hopefully it will be a last minute positive!

Katie, I’d imagine you can take paracetamol during 2ww as it is safe to take when pregnant & is pretty mild. If you are under the weather you’d be better off taking paracetamol than having a fever.

We are nervous about the scan later, will let you know how it goes. I am in work tonight, so I will be going home for a sleep then up at 12:30 to get ready for the clinic, so I won’t have time to worry about it really!

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disney, good luck with your scan today. I will be thinking of you, xx

Katie my clinic said it’s safe to take paracetamol if needed, xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Best of luck with the scan Disney xx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Wlazlo - I’m so sorry, fingers crossed otd and a late implanter. xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

How are you feeling Sands?

I’m trying to stay positive. I’m not out until OTD which is tomorrow but so hard


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Wlazlo, I’m good thanks. I don’t believe I’ve had any really signs of possibly being pregnant. I’ve only accasionally had sore boobs but that’s it. I’m trying to stay relaced about it all, but as we all know that is easier said than done. I do however have the lovely distraction of being in a new relationship, which I’m sure is helping. 

How are you doing? What made you wish to test early? I hope you are ok, don’t beat yourself up and do take care of yourself, I really do hope you have some different news tomorrow, my fingers are truly crossed for you. xx 

How is everyone else doing? 

Disney - I hope all went well at your scan. 

Baby dust to us all xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Not much going on here - treating this as a mock cycle and have a scan on Wednesday to check lining thickness. Other than that just waiting on an update from the clinic re when the donor will have her eggs retrieved.

Lots of love and positive vibes to everyone 💚🌈


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your messages & thoughts - they must have worked because the scan went well. No sign of any polyps, & her lining was 3mm, so we’re on track! 😃 She has to take Elleste Solo along with the Suprecur now for the next 9 days, then we have another scan on 26th. Transfer is likely to be May 3rd.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Wlazlo; really hoping you get a nice surprise! 🙏🏼

Hi everyone else! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Great news Disney! And that’s my birthday so a very special day for a transfer 😊 ❤


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Great news Disney!

Wlazlo - good luck for the morning, I hope things have turned around for you! xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disney, that’s great news!!!!

I tested and unfortunately it’s a BFN I feel so sad, just sat here cuddling my two boys and feeling so lucky I have them but on some level it’s probably even harder knowing that where they both came from too. The same cycle and this one didn’t make it

I will be sad for a while ladies. I will stay on the board to watch you ladies, wishing you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Wlazlo we were all so rooting for you. I’m so sorry 😢 xxx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

So sorry wlazlo, its such a painful process xxx


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

so so sorry wlazlo.. take some time to heal.BIG HUG XX


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

So sorry Wlazlo, it’s such a cruel process at times. It will be hard for you for a while, but you will bounce back. Your boys will keep you going! Lots of hugs being sent your way xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you ladies for all your kind words! I truly sucks but it will be ok!

I will stick around for a while as I’m rooting for all of you! Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Wlazlo, I’m so sorry to hear your news. You are definitely right, it does truly suck. Take care of yourself and do also pamper yourself. xxx


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Ladies, can I join? I had a 5d FET transferred on 13th. I’m lucky enough to have a 2 yr old but this is our last chance to have a sibling. I’ve had symptoms such as sore boobs, and dry mouth but stupidly tested and got a BFN.  I think I got a BFP on my last cycle at 4dp5Dt so am now feeling utterly miserable.. why don’t I walk away from those tests!!!?!?


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Welcome Minimac!
Those tests are a killer and seems designed to bring us suffering, but 4dp5dt is definitely early, it'll only just be implanting now I think? and even if it implanted early its unlikely to have produced enough of the HCG to show up on a hpt!! Try and see if you can wait off another few more days and then test again?
I've heard waiting until 9dp5dt is the earliest we should test really?

xx


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Suzannahallen. I know it’s stupid to test so early. It’s  only because I got an  early positive on my last successful round. Going to try and hold out for a few more days. I’d forgotten what a killer the 2ww is!!!


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Minimac, welcome to the group. 
I have to say, I am now struggling with the the wait. Test day for me is on Monday! My mum, bless her, is taking me away for three nights so I can get a break whilst I’m off work. A bit of sea air will do me wonders I’m sure. 

How is everyone else doing?

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## MummyBarcelona (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome Minimac, those tests are cruel things.. the 2 ww is real killer!!

sands11 enjoy your time away, it´s so nice to get out of the routine while waiting

great news re scans Disney andl Suzannah 

Katie hope you´re feeling better!

wlazlo hope you´re ok..

had my first scan today, there was one 16 mm follicle; doctor told me to do trigger shot tomorrow evening and transfer is sheduled for 26!!  

hugs to everyone


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow so exciting MummyBarcelona!!


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Sands. Have a wonderful time away. I think distraction is essential during the 2ww and the weather is glorious!

Exciting news Barcelona. Good luck


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry I have been so quiet recently, I've been really poorly and found out on Monday we got our lg's first choice for school (yay!!), Tuesday I found out that my (and everyone else who does my role in my service) job has been deleted as of 1st August  (wonderful, no job!) and today is OTD ... BFN so it is a crap end to a crap week. I was coping ok and it was dh that was visibly more upset but when I told my lg I could pick her up again and no more injections/medication for me she said "Oh, I really wanted a baby brother or sister" (we had never said why we were doing the injections or why I couldn't pick her up, she is just very clever and obvs picked up on things!!) ...well that little sentence just set me off, I'm so sad. 

Good luck to everyone else and I'm really sorry for the other BFN's. xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh Katie, I’m so sorry - sometimes it just feels like life is out to get you. 
I can totally relate re your little girl saying about a little brother or sister - that’s when I find it hardest too. My daughter is nearly 7 and it totally gets me too that we’re struggling to give her a sibling.
Indulge in wine / chocolate / chick flicks tonight and give your daughter extra snuggles xxx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Katie, I’m so sorry to hear your news. As Rainbow said, it is now time to relax, eat and drink lots and have precious time with your lg before she starts school. 
Take it easy on yourself and sending big hugs to you and your husband. xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry Katie, I sounds like you're having a truly horrible week!!

Great news mummybarcelona!
And Sands, good luck with resisting the final few days!! Its always so much easier to advise others to wait it out than it is to actually do it!!

I'll be joining you all in the TWW from tomorrow as I go in for transfer (assuming everything is ok with my little frosty when they try and thaw it out!!)
I've got accupuncture booked for 9am, transfer at 11 and then accupuncture again at 2.15!! Not much planned for the weekend after that, just chilling and hoping the sun lasts...and of course kicking off the daily count down for what will feel like forever!!!!
wish me luck!!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Very best of luck Suzanna!!


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Katie, I am so sorry my dear! Ohhh what a rubbish ending of a week! Take time to heal, look after yourself, give your littl girls extra cuddles. I kept my boys off nursery on Tuesday on my OTD originally I thought just for distraction but I actually needed them that day more than I thought! Try again if you decide when you ready! 

You can do it!!!

Suzzana good luck my dear!!!

Barcelona, great news!!! Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks all!
Everything went well, accupuncture before and after, and now I'm in the 2WW.
Feeling quite calm this time (for now at least!) I feel like I've been here before and know what I'm dealing with. OTD is the 3rd May, but I'll probably test before that, but not until 9dp5dt.

hope you're all enjoying the sunshine for as long as it lasts!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Congrats on being PUPO Suzanna! X


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Suzanna, congratulations on being pupils, now the hard bit really starts! I’m now getting impatient, but equally don’t want to test if it’s not a positive result. Feeling very nervous about it all today. x

How’s everyone else doing? xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

All good here thanks Sands. Our donor has started stimms this week so we just have to hope and pray we have a really good fertilisation rate and a lovely handful of healthy embryos 😁 xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm doing good too Sands, enjoying the sunshine and trying to resist the urge to do any gardening!
plenty of fresh air, healthy walks with the dog and good food (even if I had to cook my steak well done tonight instead of my usual rare!) Am hoping this feeling of zen lasts at least a few days before I go crazy with symptom spotting and dr google.

Rainbow mummy, I'm glad things have kicked off with your donor!! fingers crossed there's lots of healthy little embryo's for you!

Sands, I know what you mean about wanting to test, it gets so hard doesnt it! when is OTD for you?


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,

Suzanna - my test day is Monday!! Eek, I’ve still resisted testing early, I don’t believe I have any symptoms which is making it little harder to believe I’ll get the result I want. But my fingers are crossed. 

Rainbow - exciting times ahead, fingers crossed for lots of good embies. 

Baby dust to us all xx


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi. Hope you don’t mind another one joining.... I had my ET yesterday (20th) with two thawed blastocysts although apparently one didn’t “puff up” as much as the other. Testing is Mon 30th which would be 10dp5dt.
First FET for me. Previously did two fresh cycles - first was BFN after a day 2 transfer, second was BFP after day 5 transfer and my son will be 3 in a couple of weeks.
Currently taking 10mg Progynova and two lovely (ahem!) Cyclogest pessaries a day. This protocol certainly feels different from the fresh cycles and although I didn’t like the bloating and bruising from those, the side effects of the drugs this time suck! Very nauseous, sad end of hormonal and achy boobs and pelvis.
Already feel like I’ve done too much since transfer yesterday but very little choice with an active almost three year old wanting fun time in the sun. What will be will be...absolutely last shot for us.

Good luck to all playing the ol’ waiting game.
C xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello All

I had my FET on Thursday 19th over in Barcelona

I’m D3 of a 5DT and already listening to every move or feeling I have. I did feel a bit nauseous earlier today and just hoped that it was something. Probably too early. I had sickness for 9 months with my DD. I wouldn’t wish it on anyone but I am actually hoping it was a sign. 

Not sure how long I’ll hold out before testing.  I had a BFP at 9DP5DT last time


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Clo and CurlyGirl; congrats on being PUPO! Looking forward to getting to know you both xx


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello! Hope everyone is doing well? So I tested early at 7dp5dt as I’m just too impatient and got a feint BFP!!!! However I tested yesterday afternoon (9dp5dt) and line was barely there, so suspect I have had a chemical... my symptoms aren’t there anymore either ( sore boobs) . It’s blood test day today and I’m too scared to go in as I have to go back to work afterwards and I’m not sure I can cope with the disappointment. It was our last frozen embryo and at almost 44 I don’t think another cycle would work. Annoyingly I was going to do a test this morning before I go in but it didn’t work.. as I didn’t collect pee in pot and clearly didn’t pee in the right place!?! Typical... 
I should have learnt my lesson about testing early... there’s a reason to hold out!! 

Wishing luck to everyone else.


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,
Well I managed to hold out testing, but sadly got a bfn again. 

xx


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks minimac - it’s not over til it’s over so wait for testing day. And HCG levels are more detectable in the morning so perhaps accounts for the afternoon test not being as clear.

Sands, so sorry. There aren’t any words that makes it easier. Look after yourself xx  

Curly - I know your pain when it comes to sickness. I had Hyperemesis G with my son and lost two stone from the IVF start weight and my weight at 39 weeks pregnant. - soon put it all back on after giving birth! Not feeling any sickness this time but know from the first two IVFs that symptoms mean diddly (I felt exactly the same over the 2ww for both but had very different results).


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Sands, I'm so very sorry, it so hard going through something that so tough, to not get the result we're looking for. sending you lots of hugs   xx

Minimac, I had a CP last time and it really messed me up (the first time I'd ever seen a BFP and it went away  ) If this is what is happening take time to deal with the emotions relating to it. But Clo05 is right? it could be that the level wasnt strong enough in the afternoon. Better to go for your blood test and you'll know exactly whats going on, we're here for you either way  

Curlygirl, I'm d3p5dt too and also picking up on every single thing I'm feeling, no idea if anything means anything though!! My OTD is 3rd May (feels like years away!!!) so I'm going to hold out until at least Saturday before I test.


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks all. I’m going out to buy another test but given I think symptoms have gone then I suspect it’s all over. I’ve had 3 CPs before so I should know the drill by now..


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news Sands. I never know what to say as  when it was me, nothing anyone could say or do could make me feel any better. Take care and be kind to yourself.  X


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Sands I’m so sorry; life can be so cruel sometimes ❤

Minimac; I really hope your blood test comes back with positive news xx


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

I couldn’t bear to go for blood test so did another test which was negative. As I thought it’s a CP. We’re out. Hope everyone else has better success!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh hun that truly sucks; I’m so sorry xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry minimac, its absolutely heart breaking


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks all. I have a wonderful 2 yr old who keeps me going! This cycle was medicated compared to a natural one with my lo so I can’t help but wonder that my body just doesn’t like drugs. It’s my 3rd CP and my only successful cycle was a Natural FET. We’re deciding what to do but seriously contemplating DE now.


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sands, my darling I just popped to see how you were all doing. I’m so sorry to hear it’s a bfn! Please be kind to yourself! It truly sucks!!!!

Minimac, I’m really sorry.


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Afternoon folks. Hope all are having an okay day today.
I’ve got a rather TMI type question... is anyone else using Cyclogest rectally and then having upset stomachs? I’m into my third day of having quite a few episodes of loose stools and I’m sure if I had a theme tune right now it’d be Johnny Cash  
I had my gallbladder out as a result of having a very very bad pregnancy with sickness and it does cause this but this is much more than norm. I’m not sure whether to ask for a change in progesterone support


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning all,

First of all, thoughts are with you Sands & Minimac! I’m absolutely devastated for you.

Hi to everyone else, how are you all doing?

We had a lining scan this morning - it looked perfect, so we are booked in for FET on May 4th! 😬 We are so excited - we’ve never got to this stage!! 

J x


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

That’s amazing news Disney! Really excited for you 😊

Hi Clo, I normally have problems with being constipated and since being on Cyclogest it’s eased off, so there probably is a link...

AFM, our donor is having her egg retrieval tomorrow! All being well we’ll have a wonderful email on Saturday telling us all about an amazing fertilisation rate...hopefully! X


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you guys, Disney and Rainbow xx

Afm, I’m going to try the front   with the Cyclogest from this evening. Bored of the wait now. Monday is the day... one more day of work (or being physically there but not fully switched on at work) to go then a good weekend of distractions. Figure it would’ve implanted or not by now (7dp5dt) so am going to have some fun in the sunshine!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Enjoy the sunshine Clo! ☀ 😁


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All!!

Sorry I've been quiet, trying to distract myself from the 2ww, but I've given in, I'm officially obsessed!!

Clo, I have bowel problems at the best of times to difficult to say if the progesterone is affecting me! (although I'm taking utrogesten instead of cyclogest!)

Rainbow mummy, glad to hear things are progressing for your donor! Are you going straight into a transfer (3 or 5 day?) or do you freeze and transfer later? Fingers crossed you get some great news on Saturday!! Keep us posted!

AFM, I did something silly tonight and tested, which is crazy, because its only 6dp5dt,which is crazy early! (I normally wait until at least 11dpt)  and its the evening so was fully expecting a total negative, but actually got a faint BFP! Am cautiously happy, but trying not to get overly exciting after having a CP last time when the test line never got darker, so am going to test again in a few days and see where I am!
I'm assuming the trigger shot should be out of my system by now shouldnt it? Its been 13days?  If not its another rationale for trying to not get over excited!


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey Suzanna, I will be cautiously optimistic for you. Let us know how that line looks in a few days 😊💚

We will be having chromosome testing done on any blastocysts we have and will then get the results in time for transfer w/c 21 May 😬 xx


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,  I joined in a while ago and then went silent and stalked as I lost my tablet!  so in the meantime, ive been to brno (reprofit) had a FET on 18th April, have felt sick off and on since, but have tested negative on the 23 /24 / 25 /26 April....I got a bit obsessed testing.....basically I used the frer pink tests and they came up with a thin grey/pink line after the time was up on the first few days....which I thought was positive then changed to white on the 26th which I then thought was negative...

since then ive read how actually they come up with grey lines all the time - notorious for it -  and if you crack them open they turn pink - basically what I did....so now instead of thinking I had a chemical I think maybe I didn't get pregnant....I realise its early but I should have had my period start by now on a 28 day cycle ...fet was on day 21 and was 6 day fully hatched blast.  so I'm sure its a negative.  (official test day beginning may) had a glass of wine and went to bed at 8pm last night feeling really queasy.  think its the progesterone medication..... just wish I hadn't spent so much money on testing as the FRER are really pricey!!!

going to plan another FET in june, or else do another fresh PICSI round to get something more in the bank as I have 1 embryo left frozen......


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Morning all.

Angel - that’s a lot of testing. It might still have been too early or you had late implantation. I’m always of the hope that all is well until the official test day or AF shows.

Well AFM... I think AF is going to show. I had brown spotting this morning. I’m 9dp5dt (so day 14) for two embryos and 29 days since last AF so looks like I’m probably out and our journey to have another child is completely over (no more in the freezer and promised wouldn’t do fresh again). I’m still living by my own words and will test tomorrow (as long as AF doesn’t get heavy).

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. Fingers crossed for those still on the journey xxx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Angel, Clo's right, you're not out until test day, when is you're OTD? According to the info I've seen you normally (and it is different for everyone) only have enough HCG in your system from 9 days post transfer, which would have been 27th for you, and even then there might not have been enough to get a positive so they sugest testing again on 11dptand 13dpt.
My clinic has OTD on 13dpt, which is really late but they're super cautious that we dont rule ourselves out to earlyand come off meds before its certain  that it hasnt worked!

Clo, try and stay positive, its not over until its over (although I know how hard it can be holding on to that hope sometimes) 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

AFM, I'm starting to feel more confident with it, I'm still getting BFP's on tests and they've gotten much darker, but I'm still cautious, because I'd never tested this early before, so dont really know if they can still fade from here to when I started testing last cycle (12dpt) when it ended up being a CP by 14dpt.  I'm going to continue testing up until Thursday which is my OTD and then ask to go for a blood test at my clinic to confirm.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Suzanna I really hope this is it for you 💚
Clo and Angel, I’m keeping everything crossed for you X

AFM, yesterday we found out that 8 mature eggs were collected from our donor and 6 fertilised. I’ll keep you updated! xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thats amazing news Rainbow! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you!!x


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

**********Trigger Warning***********

're m/c.......
Hi, sorry for the silence, I haven't been able to face coming on here since my BFN.... but I need some advice and hoping you lovely lot could help me. 

Could someone explain what a m/c is like. I'm really confused. I think I am possibly having a m/c but I don't understand how I can be as I got 2 Bfn's on OTD. 

I hope I haven't upset anyone by this post.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Katie Kitten,
I've only ever had a CP which was more likea normal period, just a bit heavier and with more cramps.
Sometimes these cycles do play around with us though, so its not unusual for AF to be more extreme?

That said I dont know what you're experiencing so I have no idea if it is an MC? 
Either way I'm so sorry you're going through this, Its one of the reasons I'm insisting on a blood test,because I dont have a huge amount of faith in HPT's, I know their success rates, but they're not always right.
When was your OTD and how many days past transfer were you? My clinic make us wait until 13dpt just to be certain.

Sorry I cant be more helpful. sending you hugs either way


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Katie I’m so sorry you’re going through this. I agree that I had cramps and heavier than normal bleeding with clots for AF. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Ok so this a quite TMI:

I got 2 definate Bfn's and started what I thought was AF 7 days after OTD (so expected timeframe after finishing the meds). My OTD was 16dp5dt. It was incredibly light until yesterday afternoon where I was having cramps every so often and it was very heavy and then in the early hours this morning I was in agony with the cramps, had to take a couple of paracetomol and when I went to the loo I passed something that was like pinkish/grey tissue and blood and then a couple of hours later I stood up, had a gush and then I passed another big clot, which was made up of a lot more tissue and separate different sized blood clots. The cramps and bleeding eased off today, ive been using a hot water bottle for basically the whole day but the mild cramping has started again. ... does this sound like a m/c?? I just really don't understand it if it is as I got those Bfn's.


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. However, I can empathise with you. I’ve just had a chemical  and experienced exactly the same symptoms. I only knew I’d been pregnant as I had symptoms at 4dp5dt similar to my last successful FET and tested strongly positive on 7dp5dt. By OTD the line was barely visible and I had lost all of my symptoms. 5 days after stopping meds I experienced very strong cramps which started with light bleeding and then passed some large clots and tissue. It does sound like you might have had a chemical pregnancy/ very early miscarriage.


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Katie that sounds very similar to my miscarriages xx


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh Katie, it’s bad enough to get the bfn then this is just unfair. Hope it stops quickly and you can start to heal. I had awful clots after my first bfn about 3 weeks after OTD. Have a word with your doc to see what’s what - you’ve been through enough.


Afm, today is OTD (10dp5dt) and the fat lady hasn’t finished her song I thought started yesterday as we have a faint BFP. Still slightly spotting so have asked clinic for advice. My clinic doesn’t progesterone test so will see what they say...


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you Clo!

Im pretty much testing obsessively at the moment, everything is still positive but I think I’ll only believe it when i get to OTD on Thursday. Im going to ask for a blood test too just to reassure myself, then I’ll have 2 weeks of making myself crazy before a scan (hopefully)


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck Clo! Hope that line darkens. And yours too Suzanna!

AFM, we had an update from the clinic today and all 6 embryos are still developing; I’m so happy! The clinic said 5 are looking in great shape. We’ll have an update on day 6 which is Thursday - my 40th birthday - hopefully they’ll tell us we have 5 or 6 perfect blastocysts - that would be the best birthday present ever! ❤🌈


----------



## jigsaw77 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone I hope you don’t mind me gate crashing this thread , I had a FET done on Friday 13th April at CRGH. It was a bit stressful as the dr was quite stressed and overbooked so we had to wait quite a while. However it was a dr I like and she said it seemed to go well. I had tummy cramps and felt sick in the last few days so I thought I was pregnant... but I got a negative on Sunday which was unexpected. Now going through my head about everything I did didn’t do ... Last time I was on this website a lot but thought oh well I am too busy and I can go it alone without cycle buddies.This is a silly time to come onto the forum when everything is over 
Clog and suzanehallen happy for you .. hope your lines remains .. good news lifts everyone’s spirits 
Katie looks like we’re in the same place right now... I didn’t test early I waited till 16 days after transfer... I kinda wish I had tested early now as I felt pregnant.... then I had an argument with my mother in law and a few days later I didn’t feel it as much


----------



## BlueSky999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Back again. 
Natural FET attempt (last one on NHS).
Frozen 5 day blast transferred on 24 April at King's College Hospital. 
Cramps/twinges the next day.
Cramps that feel exactly like AF last night and today. 

5 blasts remaining frozen.


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Good luck for tomorrow Suzanna and Rainbow...and happy birthday too x

Jigsaw, it’s never too late to get support. Unfortunately there’s not much you can do. I had the exact symptoms and approach for my fresh cycles and got two very different results. This time I couldn’t take as much time off and have had a variety of things yet it’s still hanging on. Please don’t question yourself too much and look after you. - I know the what ifs and the heartbreak but I also know the great resilience we have as IVF warrior women and we’re all here xx

Blue - fingers crossed. When is OTD?

Afm, spotting has stopped. Phew. Cramping is ridiculous but keeping those bum bullets going! and hoping levels are enough.

As always I hope everyone has luck on their journeys. Look after yourselves x


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks Clo; I’ve had a lovely day 😊
We’ve got 3 blasts that have been biopsied for PGS testing; results in a couple of weeks and then hopefully transfer 😁
So pleased to hear your spotting has stopped X


----------



## DisneyJL (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I haven’t been on here for ages, but just wanted to give a quick update. DP had FET this morning & is officially PUPO!! We are so excited, but also realistic. It’s very surreal. We are just going to try & relax & keep each other sane over the next 2 weeks!!

Hope everyone is doing ok. Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

So happy for you Disney; really hope this is your BFP!


----------



## Clo05 (Apr 14, 2018)

Fingers crossed Disney...

Day 22 test is positive this morning - yay! But I’ve had some fresh blood yesterday and this morning with a teeny clot. Not a lot but any is too much in my mind. I know there’s nothing I can do but this is difficult as I feel like I’m losing it if the aching is anything to go by. Trying to be positive. Ugh. Least the sun is out so we can chill and watch DS play and splash about. 

x


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

Congrats Clo! The aching is a really positive sign - hopefully it’s all those ligaments stretching and making way for your pregnancy to develop. I’ve read a little bleeding is quite common in IVF pregnancies. Let us know what your doctor says and congrats again 😊 X


----------



## Someday Mama (May 19, 2018)

Hi all


I am sorry to crash you chat. But I am new here. 

I had my egg collection 3 weeks ago but the embryos were frozen as I had OHSS.

It now seems like I may be doing a natural FET.

Was wondering if anyone knows or have gone through a Natural FET and what are the pros and cons when compared to a chemical FET.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

